# Good Luck Y'All!



## Jennifer Price (Oct 23, 2007)

Since I will be leaving bright and early tomorrow to drive down to Florida, I probably won't pop back in here until after the exam.

I want to wish all the exam takers good luck!

I hope to read good reports on Monday when I get back.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!

[SIZE=36pt][/SIZE]

:bio:


----------



## Dleg (Oct 23, 2007)

GOOD LUCK!

It's showtime!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

:woot: Time to get busy and show them what you are made of






Good luck!





JR


----------



## maryannette (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck to all. I expect to offer congratulations in the near future.


----------



## Tina (Oct 23, 2007)

GOOD LUCK to everyone !!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 24, 2007)

BEST OF LUCK TO ALL EB.com'ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

members and guests. Go get em.


----------



## ktulu (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD LUCK to all our test takers!!! I wish you the best....

ktulu


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2007)

Good Luck &amp; Prayers Sent!


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck everyone!

Kick this exam in the ass!

-Ray


----------



## jfusilloPE (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck and remember EB.com is pulling for you!


----------



## Fordman101 (Oct 24, 2007)

You guys and gals go kick some a..

:210:

Then party your butts off. :multiplespotting:

Y'ALL are overdue!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 24, 2007)

GO FOR IT!!!!!!!

Blast the sucker in October. We are pulling for you and will be here for you too for support during the waiting.

Stop the talk.It is time to walk it. Go and get it. You are prepared, you have worked hard. Be confident and say....

*[SIZE=24pt]BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]

Good Luck and God bless you all.


----------



## csb (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck everyone! Here's hoping we all pass!

Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the wishes and all the help.

Good luck to everyone else who'll be taking it.


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 24, 2007)

Hell Oh Yeah! Good luck.I will be in your shoes this coming April.


----------



## ajay (Oct 24, 2007)

Undertaker said:


> Hell Oh Yeah! Good luck.I will be in your shoes this coming April.



Good luck ya'all. I will be driving to Pomona CA tomorrow. May be see one of you there :bananalama:


----------



## roadmonkey (Oct 24, 2007)

Good Luck to everyone taking the exam. Time to smoke it! :holyness:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 24, 2007)

Gook luck to everybody taking it this time around.

This weekend there will be a lot less :reading: and a lot more :beerchug:

Jim


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes all, I'm signing off until after the exam.....I'll see you guys next week, hopefully confident that the 4th time was the charm!!

Good luck to all the others that will be joining me for the party Friday.

Remember, take your time, pay attention to what the question asks, and PAY ATTENTION TO THE UNITS!!!! and read the small print around EVERY chart that's a look-up problem!!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Oct 25, 2007)

Good luck everyone.

PLEASE DO THIS - After you read the question, write down the units (IN LARGE BLOCK LETTERS) the problem is requesting in pencil under the problem. This way, when you come back to the problem later to solve it, you will remember to solve the problem in the units requested. Expect both English and Metric answers to be choices, so you better get the units right.

Again good luck, don't get frazzled, remember to breathe and I think the exam will seem easier after you knock off a few easy ones!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 25, 2007)

> I think the exam will seem easier after you knock off a few easy ones!


I had 3 or 4 questions to start the exam that I knew how to solve efficiently. It calmed my nerves and put me in a good groove.



> Again good luck, don't get frazzled


I thought fraz passed? :dunno:

I agree with the units. They're a bitch because they aren't listed explicitly with the answers. I had a problem where you had to calculate a distance downstream from a discharge point. Everything involved units and distances in metric, until you got to the end where they asked for the answer in miles. Be careful?


----------



## frazil (Oct 25, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I thought fraz passed? :dunno:


I did, but it wasn't pretty. You're better off taking Oceanengr's advice and staying calm. B)


----------



## Melanie11 (Oct 25, 2007)

Best of luck to all!!! Don't worry about it it'll be fine. I remember when I walked in there and sat down I just tried to psych myself up by telling myself "I got this! No problem!" so I wouldn't start getting nervous. Can't wait to talk to everyone on Monday. Have a nice relaxing weekend!

:bio:


----------



## frazil (Oct 25, 2007)

Good luck everyone!!

Not to put anyone in a panic, but shouldn't the countdown clock say "0 days, 20 hours..." instead of "1 day, 20 hours..."


----------



## busbeepbeep (Oct 25, 2007)

frazil said:


> *Not to put anyone in a panic*


way too late for that :smileyballs:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2007)

what it looks right to me?


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Oct 25, 2007)

Good Luck to all......Get a good night sleep.....make your lunch and everything the night before....

Try to relax.....and watch your time....


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Good luck to all. Take this evening and just relax, have a good dinner and get a good nights sleep.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't be this cat on exam day.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2007)

frazil said:


> Good luck everyone!! Not to put anyone in a panic, but shouldn't the countdown clock say "0 days, 20 hours..." instead of "1 day, 20 hours..."


Mine is right?????? it goes off the time/date settings on the computer that you're using


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2007)

^- It was set so that the test was on 10/27, she was right, I had already changed it to 10/26


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 25, 2007)

^ Face it, you guys were just screwing with the examinees.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2007)

:Chris:


----------



## Ritchie503 (Oct 25, 2007)

Good Luck everyone... hard to believe it has already been 6 months since I subjected myself to that test.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Oct 25, 2007)

Good Luck! Relax today.

Check for loose papers in the texts etc.


----------



## LXZ (Oct 25, 2007)

Good Luck to everyone! I think that one just needs more rest to get ready for tomorrow.


----------



## ODB_PE (Oct 25, 2007)

My engineering mantra comes from T. Y. Lin's foreword in his venerable Prestressed concrete text:

"To engineers who, rather than blindly following the codes of practice, seek to apply the laws of nature"

Tomorrow, my mantra gets thrown out the window. I might get to use it on a few questions, but the offsetting AASHTO questions will suck it from the depths of my soul.

If anybody happens to be taking their exam in Austin but is unfamiliar with the area - there are several restaurants near the convention center. Two of the closest are the Mongolian BBQ and Iron Works BBQ. Both are quite good but not suited for halftime of an 8-hour exam - unless you can afford a solid 30 minutes of bathroom time during the afternoon session. Resist the temptation.

Good luck to all - may it be the last time we take the exam.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2007)

OOPS.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We'll all see you on the other side when the board opens again!


----------



## csb (Oct 25, 2007)

12 more hours!!! It's go time!!

:deadhorse:

Here's hoping that if my car doesn't start in the morning that I can sprint 7 miles in an unfamiliar town with a cart full of books.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## busbeepbeep (Oct 25, 2007)

How do people typically carry their books? I have a small rolling suitcase packed up with EE goodness.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2007)

there will be all sort of creative ways to carry them, suitcases, handtrucks, shopping carts, you name it!


----------



## PE-ness (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm carrying mine in two sacks to either side of me.

I have a good feeling about tomorrow!


----------



## HERO (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you. I appreciate your kindness and professionalism.


----------

